# meets in york/yorkshire



## haxbyville (Feb 2, 2006)

having just bought roadster,are there any meets anywhere in the near future,cheers haxbyville


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

BMX is the TTOC rep for Yorkshire  and he has said he will start to organise a meet shortly... badger him like everyone else does 

See the last 1/2 dozen posts on this thread!


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

Ive justed posted a meet for yourshire - but as I found in the wrong forum , I would also be up for a Yorkshire meet

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/rs_qtt/orange_tt.jpg


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Bmx in Leeds area is your rep! It seems there is a lot more forum interest from the yorkshire area over the last six months!!! 

If you are in the York/Hull/Leeds Area post your interest in a meet and then lets get it sorted! 

Please


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Some ideas:-
1. Run to the Coast-Scarboro/Whitby-meet up with Andy-yellow TT.  
2.Yorkshire Moors OR Yorkshire Dales
3.Meet at a large shopping Centre Like the Leekers darn sarf :roll: 
4.Any other ideas :roll:


----------



## andyg2764 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi guys,

Im up for a meet if there"s anything organised, I live near Tadcaster.

Let me know.

Andy


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

Im up for yorkshire dales / leeds / harrogate

So who's gonna do the organising - is the rep anywhere to be seen

Looks like M T Pickering is at a good start!


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Count me in for a meet too.

I'm in Yorkshire but nearly in the Lake District, so Harrogate and/or the Dales is good for weekends. Then, I work in York mid-week, so that direction could be good


----------



## Nike1972 (Jan 31, 2006)

Count me in as well.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, Im in Huddersfield so count me in too...


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

So shall we appoint bmx to organise a date?


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

RS_QTT said:


> So shall we appoint bmx to organise a date?


Yer, give him a kick in the ass..


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

He mentioned Sunday 19th March


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

RS_QTT said:


> He mentioned Sunday 19th March


Damn....cant do Sundays..


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

As in the other thread, count me in 

Joe


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

whats everyones views Sat or Sun or possibly both


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sunday is better for me 8)


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Sunday is better for me - but I _can_ do either.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'd be interested but Sun, 19th March is out for me


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK Guy's
Anyone up for a @ Skipton drive ? low fly      :wink:

I will start a new thread soon and post a date .


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

organisation in proccess, so its looking like the 19th march at skipton ,

dave maybe combining his usual meeting in that area

( Bolton abbey drive round Skipton etc and then food a the Cross Keys pub )

for anyone that hasnt been for a full on blast round that area.......get ready for lift off


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I think I'm up for it before I get rid of my TT. I have a new car ordered and it's due in April. So anytime before then.

You can all listen to the whinning gearbox before I set it on fire...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> OK Guy's
> Anyone up for a @ Skipton drive ? low fly      :wink:
> 
> I will start a new thread soon and post a date .


Depending on weekend clients = time, I would love to come


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

Can't wait...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/rs_qtt/orange_tt4.jpg


----------



## haxbyville (Feb 2, 2006)

nice to see quite a few want a meet,will come if poss as i work sundays but might be able to get it off .cheers haxbyville.just got red roadster and think its great.


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

Just done a count and we have the following up for it:

A3DF (Possibly)
Toshiba (Possibly)
haxbyville (Possibly)
ResB (Possibly)
RS_QTT
Leg
bmx
MikeyG
TTCool
Sim
ragpot
andyg2764
M T Pickering
Nike1972
geewceeTT
davidg

ANYONE ELSE !!

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/rs_qtt/orange_tt3.jpg


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes count me in

My first TT cruise looking forward to it GB


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

and me please :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

ok didnt know that many would be on the list already - count me in!! Skipton isnt too far!


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Count me in too please.

Presume exact details will follow!

Thanks


----------



## mattwright (Aug 18, 2005)

Count me in chaps.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Now a new topic , please post on that one :wink: :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

davidg said:


> Now a new topic , please post on that one :wink: :wink:


No good without a link :lol: :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Now a new topic , please post on that one :wink: :wink:
> ...


Just for you :wink: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=57609


----------

